

Ask HN: What makes a safe, private whois proxy? - ra

I've been touched and inspired by some of the libertarian stories on HN this week.<p>It seems to me that the core requirement of whois data is contactabiliy?<p>What constitutes a private whois service?<p>And how can we improve on the status quo?
======
3dFlatLander
> What constitutes a private whois service?

For me, the only thing that matters is not having my details out in the open.
I had a namecheap whois privacy expire on me before a domain, and within a
couple of weeks I had already gotten snail mail spam asking me to switch to
some bogus domain registrar (80 bucks a year).

> And how can we improve on the status quo?

The current, arcane system, needs to be done away with. Whois returns the
registrar, and if the feds get in touch with them they can get to owner. Isn't
that good enough for law enforcement?

